# Yonghong Li: nessuna risposta al New York Times.



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo le numerose accuse (Miniere non sue, uffici fantasma, società fittizie, parenti in galera per truffe, etc etc, NDR) rivolte dal NY Times, Yonghong Li, almeno fino a ieri sera, ha deciso di non replicare all'inchiesta del quotidiano americano.

E la Uefa... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-uefa-perplessa-sulla-proprieta-vt55244.html


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Male, malissimo. Soprattutto in ottica UEFA serve chiarezza circa la proprietà.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Novembre 2017)

* Il Giornale: il Milan è stato interpellato ed ha risposto che avvocati e banche coinvolte hanno verificato l'effettivo controllo delle miniere da parte del presidente Yonghong Li.*


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Il Giornale: il Milan è stato interpellato ed ha risposto che avvocati e banche coinvolte hanno verificato l'effettivo controllo delle miniere da parte del presidente Yonghong Li.*



Sì, questa era già stata riportata ieri dal NY Times. Che ha controreplicato sempre nell'articolo di ieri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, questa era già stata riportata ieri dal NY Times. Che ha controreplicato sempre nell'articolo di ieri.



Ah ok me l'ero persa. In questi giorni non riesco a seguire tutto. Quindi il NYT in sostanza ritiene di saperne più delle banche che hanno prestato i soldi e degli avvocati che ci hanno lavorato sopra?


----------



## admin (18 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ah ok me l'ero persa. In questi giorni non riesco a seguire tutto. Quindi il NYT in sostanza ritiene di saperne più delle banche che hanno prestato i soldi e degli avvocati che ci hanno lavorato sopra?



Ognuno porta acqua al proprio mulino, ovviamente. Vedremo chi avrà ragione tra Il NY e LI.

Comunque sarebbe doverosa una replica ed una smentita ufficiale da parte dello stesso Li. Il NY Times è fonte molto molto autorevole.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giornale in edicola, dopo le numerose accuse (Miniere non sue, uffici fantasma, società fittizie, parenti in galera per truffe, etc etc, NDR) rivolte dal NY Times, Yonghong Li, almeno fino a ieri sera, ha deciso di non replicare all'inchiesta del quotidiano americano.
> 
> E la Uefa... -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-uefa-perplessa-sulla-proprieta-vt55244.html



le solite parole parole. i fatti sono che haixia e huarong hanno fiducia in Li.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Novembre 2017)

è anche vero che se Yonghong Li volesse rispondere a tutti quelli che lanciano accuse dovrebbe passare la sua vita a rilasciare interviste.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> è anche vero che se Yonghong Li volesse rispondere a tutti quelli che lanciano accuse dovrebbe passare la sua vita a rilasciare interviste.



Tra rispondere a tifosi o presidenti di altre squadre che non contano nulla e rispondere al NYT esiste una differenza abissale.


----------



## alcyppa (18 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ognuno porta acqua al proprio mulino, ovviamente. Vedremo chi avrà ragione tra Il NY e LI.
> 
> Comunque sarebbe doverosa una replica ed una smentita ufficiale da parte dello stesso Li. Il NY Times è fonte molto molto autorevole.



Se è vero che non ha intenzione di rispondere e di farsi intervistare per chiarire il tutto possiamo dire ciao ciao al Voluntary Agreement.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> le solite parole parole. i fatti sono che haixia e huarong hanno fiducia in Li.



Ancora con sto Huarong 
Haixia....dov'era esattamente Nell'ultimo CDA? Sai spiegare il motivo per il quale, nel caso finissimo ad Elliott, Haixia non potrebbe farci nulla? Perché se fosse socio dovrebbe rimanere insieme ad Elliott no? Strano eh...


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> è anche vero che se Yonghong Li volesse rispondere a tutti quelli che lanciano accuse dovrebbe passare la sua vita a rilasciare interviste.



Quindi un uomo che """avrebbe"""" fatto l' """investimento""" della sua vita sul Milan e che vede messo a rischio tutto a causa di questa inchiesta ha di meglio da fare che chiarire la sua posizione per salvaguardare tutto soprattutto in ottica UEFA? Ambé....


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Huarong
> Haixia....dov'era esattamente Nell'ultimo CDA? Sai spiegare il motivo per il quale, nel caso finissimo ad Elliott, Haixia non potrebbe farci nulla? Perché se fosse socio dovrebbe rimanere insieme ad Elliott no? Strano eh...



Cosa ci fa il presidente di Haixia nel cda del milan? Non ha di meglio da fare?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Cosa ci fa il presidente di Haixia nel cda del milan? Non ha di meglio da fare?


Lo stesso che ci fanno Patuano e Scaroni. Messi lì da Elliott. Ah...non c'era Nell'ultimo CDA (E 375)


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Lo stesso che ci fanno Patuano e Scaroni. Messi lì da Elliott. Ah...non c'era Nell'ultimo CDA (E 375)



Ma poi anche se fosse presente mi sembra possibile che ci sia a livello personale e non per forza per rappresentare Haixa.
D altronde avevamo Berlusconi presidente ma non avevamo lo stato italiano dietro a noi. Era lì solo per interessi personali.
Potrebbe essere la stessa cosa per questo cinese.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche se fosse presente mi sembra possibile che ci sia a livello personale e non per forza per rappresentare Haixa.
> D altronde avevamo Berlusconi presidente ma non avevamo lo stato italiano dietro a noi. Era lì solo per interessi personali.
> Potrebbe essere la stessa cosa per questo cinese.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> *Lo stesso che ci fanno Patuano e Scaroni. Messi lì da Elliott*. Ah...non c'era Nell'ultimo CDA (E 375)



Quindi se paghiamo elliot patuano e scaroni si dimettono? Quindi ci rivediamo qui quando paghiamo elliot per vedere chi le spara grosse?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Quindi se paghiamo elliot patuano e scaroni si dimettono? Quindi ci rivediamo qui quando paghiamo elliot per vedere chi le spara grosse?



Scaroni e Patuano li ha messi lì Elliott si. Sveglia eh. Non c'è un solo componente del CDA scelto da Fassone


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scaroni e Patuano li ha messi lì Elliott si. Sveglia eh. Non c'è un solo componente del CDA scelto da Fassone



Va bene, quindi tra qualche mese appena pagheremo elliot automaticamente non saranno piu nel cda. Questa è la tua versione, vedremo... ma se rimangano sono qui per altro che sia chiaro!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scaroni e Patuano li ha messi lì Elliott si. Sveglia eh. Non c'è un solo componente del CDA scelto da Fassone



Ma Fossone è l AD del Milan non il proprietario , gli uomini del presidente ci sono eccome .

Occorre non cercare di piegare ad una visione pessimistica ogni notizia


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Va bene, quindi tra qualche mese appena pagheremo elliot automaticamente non saranno piu nel cda. Questa è la tua versione, vedremo... ma se rimangano sono qui per altro che sia chiaro!!



Va che sei incredibile. Neghi l'evidenza e notizie date in tempi non sospetti. Assurdo. Non vuoi vedere la realtà. Perché te lo dice Fassone che va tutto bene? Siamo al Gallianismo diventato Fassonesimo. Non ne usciremo mai


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma Fossone è l AD del Milan non il proprietario , gli uomini del presidente ci sono eccome .
> 
> Occorre non cercare di piegare ad una visione pessimistica ogni notizia



Appunto Lollo. Leggiti cosa prevede lo statuto del nuovo CDA va...8 membri. 4 italiani 4 cinesi. Se c'é una votazione da fare e i 3 italiani (Scaroni Patuano e Capelli) votano contro e gli altri 5 a favore sai chi vince? Gli italiani. Dai su...


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

ci sono ancora scorporisti in giro? ma fatevi una vita sociale per dio


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2017)

Ma a tutti i complottisti........

Passiamo ai fatti.. alle cose reali.

Voglio risposte, perchè l'esimio Yogourt Li dovrebbe spu**anarsi quelle quattro capanne in legno marcio che ha, per il Milan?

E perchè gli hanno prestato questi soldi?

C'è in giro un virus letale che spinge tutti a volersi rovinare reputazione e conti in banca? Sarà colpa del progetto americano HAARP?

Spiegatemelo, evidentemente non ci arrivo io. Lo ammetto.

Sono mentalmente apertissimo a cambiare le mie idee, ma ho bisogno di arrivare ai perchè per farlo. Grazie!


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a tutti i complottisti........
> 
> Passiamo ai fatti.. alle cose reali.
> 
> ...



Basterebbe iniziare a capire che la garanzia di TUTTA l'operazione con Elliott é il Milan stesso. L'inchiesta del New York Times n9n può essere ignorata nascondendosi dietro un "le banche e gli avvocati hanno fatto le dovute verifiche sul closing" perché allora uno potrebbe anche dire: bhé ma queste banche e questi avvocati per chi lavoravano? É non ci si può nemmeno nascondere dietro la lega che ci ha iscritto proprio perché la lega non fa indagini approfondite sulle proprietá. E nemmeno si può dire "ma si freghiamocene i cinesi non sono mediatici" perché questa inchiesta piaccia o meno crea problemi con la UEFA visto che da tutte le parti leggiamo che il dubbio sulla concessione o meno del VA é appunto sulla solidità della proprietà e lo stesso rifinanziamento ha come maggior ostacolo proprio le garanzie che dovrebbe fornire Li per la sua parte da surrogare visto che il Milan in garanzia non lo può più dare. Fassone non può e soprattutto non DEVE dare risposte perché non é sua competenza. Se lo facesse sarebbe molto grave é oltremodo sospetto.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Basterebbe iniziare a capire che la garanzia di TUTTA l'operazione con Elliott é il Milan stesso. L'inchiesta del New York Times n9n può essere ignorata nascondendosi dietro un "le banche e gli avvocati hanno fatto le dovute verifiche sul closing" perché allora uno potrebbe anche dire: bhé ma queste banche e questi avvocati per chi lavoravano? É non ci si può nemmeno nascondere dietro la lega che ci ha iscritto proprio perché la lega non fa indagini approfondite sulle proprietá. E nemmeno si può dire "ma si freghiamocene i cinesi non sono mediatici" perché questa inchiesta piaccia o meno crea problemi con la UEFA visto che da tutte le parti leggiamo che il dubbio sulla concessione o meno del VA é appunto sulla solidità della proprietà e lo stesso rifinanziamento ha come maggior ostacolo proprio le garanzie che dovrebbe fornire Li per la sua parte da surrogare visto che il Milan in garanzia non lo può più dare. Fassone non può e soprattutto non DEVE dare risposte perché non é sua competenza. Se lo facesse sarebbe molto grave é oltremodo sospetto.



Se paghiamo Elliot come è prevedibile il milan diventa al 100% della holding di Li. Se non accettano il va non falliamo stai sereno. Se poi hai una tua cordata migliore per acquistare il club fatti avanti


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Se paghiamo Elliot come è prevedibile il milan diventa al 100% della holding di Li. Se non accettano il va non falliamo stai sereno. Se poi hai una tua cordata migliore per acquistare il club fatti avanti



Errore. Non saresti di Li più di quanto non lo sei ora. Al posto di Elliott ci sarebbe Highbridge. Cosa cambia? Nulla se non che hai più tempo per restituire il debito ma complessivamente alla fine cacci più soldi. E ribadisco che questa inchiesta del NYT non viene dal nulla e che potrebbe compromettere anche quella trattativa. E' miope non vederlo


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Errore. Non saresti di Li più di quanto non lo sei ora. Al posto di Elliott ci sarebbe Highbridge. Cosa cambia? Nulla se non che hai più tempo per restituire il debito ma complessivamente alla fine cacci più soldi. E ribadisco che questa inchiesta del NYT non viene dal nulla e che potrebbe compromettere anche quella trattativa. E' miope non vederlo



Cambia che il milan non è piu in pegno. Starà alla società essere brava a pagare i debiti nel tempo con un occhio al campo come fanno tutte le squadre del mondo a cominciare dalla roma e dall'inda. Ah proposito come mai suning non paga i 210 milioni debiti dell'inda con uno schiocco di dita? E come mai non si prende il 30% dell'inter? Forse non hanno cosi tanti soldi da investire?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Basterebbe iniziare a capire che la garanzia di TUTTA l'operazione con Elliott é il Milan stesso. L'inchiesta del New York Times n9n può essere ignorata nascondendosi dietro un "le banche e gli avvocati hanno fatto le dovute verifiche sul closing" perché allora uno potrebbe anche dire: bhé ma queste banche e questi avvocati per chi lavoravano? É non ci si può nemmeno nascondere dietro la lega che ci ha iscritto proprio perché la lega non fa indagini approfondite sulle proprietá. E nemmeno si può dire "ma si freghiamocene i cinesi non sono mediatici" perché questa inchiesta piaccia o meno crea problemi con la UEFA visto che da tutte le parti leggiamo che il dubbio sulla concessione o meno del VA é appunto sulla solidità della proprietà e lo stesso rifinanziamento ha come maggior ostacolo proprio le garanzie che dovrebbe fornire Li per la sua parte da surrogare visto che il Milan in garanzia non lo può più dare. Fassone non può e soprattutto non DEVE dare risposte perché non é sua competenza. Se lo facesse sarebbe molto grave é oltremodo sospetto.



Quindi quasiasi pezzente avrebbe potuto prendere il Milan??

azzz... a saperlo!

ho un esperienza a Football Manager che nemmeno vi immaginate voi comuni mortali!

Scherzi a parte, non ho ancora capito quale sarebbe l'obbiettivo finale di Li/fondi/ alieni in tutto questo.

Perchè questa cosa? Quale è il fine? che l'hanno preso a fare il Milan?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi quasiasi pezzente avrebbe potuto prendere il Milan??
> 
> azzz... a saperlo!
> 
> ho un esperienza a Football Manager che nemmeno vi immaginate voi comuni mortali!



Ovviamente no, per farti dare i soldi devi far si che in cina ti conoscano solo per le truffe che tu e la tua famiglia avete fatto. Solo cosi puoi andare da Huarong e Haixia a farti dare il malloppo


----------



## Igniorante (18 Novembre 2017)

Solo al Milan non partono mai querele?


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Cambia che il milan non è piu in pegno. Starà alla società essere brava a pagare i debiti nel tempo con un occhio al campo come fanno tutte le squadre del mondo a cominciare dalla roma e dall'inda. Ah proposito come mai suning non paga i 210 milioni debiti dell'inda con uno schiocco di dita? E come mai non si prende il 30% dell'inter? Forse non hanno cosi tanti soldi da investire?



Chi ha detto che il Milan non sarebbe più in pegno? No perché magari mi sono perso una notizia...


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che il Milan non sarebbe più in pegno? No perché magari mi sono perso una notizia...



Chi ha detto che il milan sarà in pegno dopo aver pagato Elliot? Non perchè magari mi sono perso una notizia...


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Solo al Milan non partono mai querele?



Se hanno dette cose vere come si fa a querelare?


----------



## danjr (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Errore. Non saresti di Li più di quanto non lo sei ora. Al posto di Elliott ci sarebbe Highbridge. Cosa cambia? Nulla se non che hai più tempo per restituire il debito ma complessivamente alla fine cacci più soldi. E ribadisco che questa inchiesta del NYT non viene dal nulla e che potrebbe compromettere anche quella trattativa. E' miope non vederlo


È miope non capire che sia una mossa di Elliot, che vuole il Milan. Sono molto felice che lo voglia, tra le altre cose.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi un uomo che """avrebbe"""" fatto l' """investimento""" della sua vita sul Milan e che vede messo a rischio tutto a causa di questa inchiesta ha di meglio da fare che chiarire la sua posizione per salvaguardare tutto soprattutto in ottica UEFA? Ambé....



ma chi lo dice che rischia tutto su questa inchiesta tuttosport? Magari è vero, ma aspetterei evolversi della situazione prima di strapparmi i capelli.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi quasiasi pezzente avrebbe potuto prendere il Milan??
> 
> azzz... a saperlo!
> 
> ...



Ascolta questo ha un passato molto molto torbido. Suo padre e suo fratello sono carcerati per truffa. Non é questione di essere pezzente o meno ma di fare chiarezza assoluta ed inequivocabile perché così tutta l'impalcatura salta. Per i motivi giá discussi. Il problema é che garanzie con Elliott lui non me ha messe. Sapremo cosa c'è dietro questa cosa che assomiglia sempre più ad uno schema Ponzio nel momento del passaggio ad Elliott o al rifinanziamento con Highbridge perché in questo caso le garanzie vere devono saltar fuori per forza. Ed anche la UEFA ci chiede chiarezza in questo


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma chi lo dice che rischia tutto su questa inchiesta tuttosport? Magari è vero, ma aspetterei evolversi della situazione prima di strapparmi i capelli.



Inchiesta Tuttosport????? È del NEW YORK TIMES. Eh santo cielo pure loro sono inattendibili?


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Inchiesta Tuttosport????? È del NEW YORK TIMES. Eh santo cielo pure loro sono inattendibili?



Son tanto attendibili questi del nyt che non vanno nemmeno a cercare chi gli ha dato i soldi per chiedere chiarimenti


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ah ok me l'ero persa. In questi giorni non riesco a seguire tutto. *Quindi il NYT in sostanza ritiene di saperne più delle banche che hanno prestato i soldi e degli avvocati che ci hanno lavorato sopra?*



Questo aspetto l'ha sottolineato ieri [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] con un lungo intervento come sempre chiarificatore, ma pare che metà forum non l'abbia letto.
I nervi sono scoperti, ma l'isteria collettiva che da ieri leggo mi pare onestamente eccessiva.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Solo al Milan non partono mai querele?



Chi dovrebbero querelare? Il NYT riporta probabilmente verità, all'interno di un articolo sensazionalistico, ma incompleto. Dovremmo in realtà interrogarci sull'attendibilità di un giornalista che conduce un'inchiesta senza chiedersi come uno sprovveduto Li abbia ottenuto tutti quei soldi da un fondo chiamato Elliott.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Son tanto attendibili questi del nyt che non vanno nemmeno a cercare chi gli ha dato i soldi per chiedere chiarimenti



Ancora? I soldi a lui li hanno dati? O lui ha ottenuto un prestito mettendo il Milan in garanzia? È come comprare una casa con un mutuo e per garantire il mutuo faccio un ipoteca sulla casa che sto comprando.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbero querelare? Il NYT riporta probabilmente verità, all'interno di un articolo sensazionalistico, ma incompleto. Dovremmo in realtà interrogarci sull'attendibilità di un giornalista che conduce un'inchiesta senza chiedersi come uno sprovveduto Li abbia ottenuto tutti quei soldi da un fondo chiamato Elliott.



Di nuovo. Dando in garanzia il Milan. Per entrambi i debiti. E il New York Times ha chiesto un intervista per avere contradditorio é lui ha rifiutato. Mooolto normale....


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Di nuovo. Dando in garanzia il Milan. Per entrambi i debiti. E il New York Times ha chiesto un intervista per avere contradditorio é lui ha rifiutato. Mooolto normale....



Guarda che non stai comprando/vendendo una casa.
E tra l'altro se la stessi comprando non basterebbe l'immobile stesso a garanzia, visto che le banche non sanno più cosa farsene di certi beni, ma lasciamo perdere questo esempio che è fuorviante.

Li ha garantito con risorse che vanno ovviamente oltre il valore del Milan, non sono tonti quelli di Elliott. Il fatto che tu non sappia da dove arrivano e che neppure l'intraprendente giornalista d'assalto del NYT lo abbia capito non interessa ai Cinesi. Come sempre del resto.


----------



## PheelMD (18 Novembre 2017)




----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guarda che non stai comprando/vendendo una casa.
> E tra l'altro se la stessi comprando non basterebbe l'immobile stesso a garanzia, visto che le banche non sanno più cosa farsene di certi beni, ma lasciamo perdere questo esempio che è fuorviante.
> 
> Li ha garantito con risorse che vanno ovviamente oltre il valore del Milan, non sono tonti quelli di Elliott. Il fatto che tu non sappia da dove arrivano e che neppure l'intraprendente giornalista d'assalto del NYT lo abbia capito non interessa ai Cinesi. Come sempre del resto.



None. None none. Garanzia sui 120 del Milan il Milan. Garanzia sui 180 di Li é Rossoneri Lux e le controllate che sono....il Milan. Ai cinesi non interessa ma agli americani e agli Svizzeri si. Cos'è il giornalista che perculi si é pure inventato il padre e il fratello carcerati di Li per truffa e le altre cose a lui imputate nell'inchiesta? Cioé siamo arrivati al punto che anche il più importante quotidiano al mondo fa parte del complotto contro il Milan? Pensi davvero in razionalità che questa inchiesta non metta in nessun m8do in dubbio il VA in UEFA e le altre questioni? Dai


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> None. None none. Garanzia sui 120 del Milan il Milan. Garanzia sui 180 di Li é Rossoneri Lux e le controllate che sono....il Milan. Ai cinesi non interessa ma agli americani e agli Svizzeri si. Cos'è il giornalista che perculi si é pure inventato il padre e il fratello carcerati di Li per truffa e le altre cose a lui imputate nell'inchiesta? Cioé siamo arrivati al punto che anche il più importante quotidiano al mondo fa parte del complotto contro il Milan? Pensi davvero in razionalità che questa inchiesta non metta in nessun m8do in dubbio il VA in UEFA e le altre questioni? Dai



Il fatto che il fratello ed il padre siano stati in carcere non c'entra nulla, lo stesso presidente in passato ha avuto dei problemi con la legge e lo abbiamo scoperto solo durante il closing; tra l'altro non abbiamo certo vissuto una situazione limpida con la precedente proprietà e se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta l'inchiesta del giornalista rafforza la tesi che Li sia solo un prestanome, con dietro ben altri investitori. 
Però tu ancora non hai risposto alla domanda: perchè Li ha ottenuto, con tutti i giri che ti pare, 1 milardo per acquistare il Milan? Non fare ancora l'esempio del mutuo che non c'entra nulla, in finanza ci sono squali, non tonni.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ancora? I soldi a lui li hanno dati? O lui ha ottenuto un prestito mettendo il Milan in garanzia? È come comprare una casa con un mutuo e per garantire il mutuo faccio un ipoteca sulla casa che sto comprando.



Haixia e Huraong(controllate dalla stato cinese) perchè hanno dato i soldi a Li e cosa hanno ottenuto in garanzia? Domande molto facili da fare ma sembra che i giornali importanti non se le facciano, molto molto strano...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi un uomo che """avrebbe"""" fatto l' """investimento""" della sua vita sul Milan e che vede messo a rischio tutto a causa di questa inchiesta ha di meglio da fare che chiarire la sua posizione per salvaguardare tutto soprattutto in ottica UEFA? Ambé....





krull ha scritto:


> Inchiesta Tuttosport????? È del NEW YORK TIMES. Eh santo cielo pure loro sono inattendibili?



sapevo benissimo che l'inchiesta era del NYT, ma è tuttosport e poi Marca aver buttato fango sul futuro del Milan. E cmq il NYT è un bel po di tempo che di boiate ne spara. Con questo non vuol dire che i fatti descritti non siano veri.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il fratello ed il padre siano stati in carcere non c'entra nulla, lo stesso presidente in passato ha avuto dei problemi con la legge e lo abbiamo scoperto solo durante il closing; tra l'altro non abbiamo certo vissuto una situazione limpida con la precedente proprietà e se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta l'inchiesta del giornalista rafforza la tesi che Li sia solo un prestanome, con dietro ben altri investitori.
> Però tu ancora non hai risposto alla domanda: perchè Li ha ottenuto, con tutti i giri che ti pare, 1 milardo per acquistare il Milan? Non fare ancora l'esempio del mutuo che non c'entra nulla, in finanza ci sono squali, non tonni.



Ma é complicato da capire che Elliott ha annusato l'affare? Unica garanzia di tutto è il Milan. Del precedente presidente mi fotte 0. Dare credito a Li continuando a fare paragoni con Berlusconi o in altri thread paragonare Fassone e Mirabelli a Galliani e Maiorino non ha nessun senso ma mi rendo conto che i primi a fare sti paragoni siano i nostri stessi dirigenti. Il problema qui e proprio la mancanza di garanzie personali di Li. Garanzie che UEFA e sicuramente Highbridge vorranno. Li chi é? Non lo so. Ma chi ha introdotto Fassone a Elliott non è Fassone stesso. È uno che stava in ENI e che è vicinissimissimo a Berlusconi. Ora costui è nel CDA é fa parte del gruppo di italiani che ha piú potere nel CDA anche in minoranza.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Haixia e Huraong(controllate dalla stato cinese) perchè hanno dato i soldi a Li e cosa hanno ottenuto in garanzia? Domande molto facili da fare ma sembra che i giornali importanti non se le facciano, molto molto strano...



Di nuovo con sto Huarong? Di nuovo con sto Haixia? Ti ho già fatto osservazioni in merito (E non solo io) tipo millemila volte. A sto punto tu non vuoi sentire.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il fratello ed il padre siano stati in carcere non c'entra nulla, lo stesso presidente in passato ha avuto dei problemi con la legge e lo abbiamo scoperto solo durante il closing; tra l'altro non abbiamo certo vissuto una situazione limpida con la precedente proprietà e *se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta l'inchiesta del giornalista rafforza la tesi che Li sia solo un prestanome, con dietro ben altri investitori. *
> Però tu ancora non hai risposto alla domanda: perchè Li ha ottenuto, con tutti i giri che ti pare, 1 milardo per acquistare il Milan? Non fare ancora l'esempio del mutuo che non c'entra nulla, in finanza ci sono squali, non tonni.



Esatto ma ovviamente non sono andati a cercare Huarong e Haixia per chiedere su quali basi hanno dato i finanziamenti. Sai che scoop farebbero se si sa che queste società controllate dal governo hanno dato dei soldi ad un poco di buono e per giunta morto di fame? Beh il fatto che non si è arrivati a questo mi fa pensare che sia solo un accozzaglia stupidaggini. I fatti sono che siamo iscritti in serie a, stanno pagando gli stipendi, stanno rifinanziando il debito. Il resto mi interessa poco.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sapevo benissimo che l'inchiesta era del NYT, ma è tuttosport e poi Marca aver buttato fango sul futuro del Milan. E cmq il NYT è un bel po di tempo che di boiate ne spara. Con questo non vuol dire che i fatti descritti non siano veri.



Quindi in ordine sparso mettono dubbi:
Il Sole 24 ore.
Telelombardia
Repubblica
Tuttosport
Marca
New York Times 
Forbes 
Corriere della sera
Corriere dello sport
Gazzetta dello sport 
Libero
....

Tutti complottisti? Tutti? Perché ogni volta ne trovate qualcuna per screditare le fonti. Ogni volra. Inoltre qui Marca e Tuttosport pubblicano un articolo dove non fanno altro che rilanciare la notizia data dal Times. Nè più nè meno. Screditare questo rilancio, peraltro più che legittimo, é come screditare il Times. Siamo all'assurdo


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quindi in ordine sparso mettono dubbi:
> Il Sole 24 ore.
> Telelombardia
> Repubblica
> ...



Guarda che il times o chicchessia non ha la verità in tasca anzi è uno dei giornali più criminosi giornalisticamente degli Usa. Da questo pseudogiornale uscirono le "famose armi chimiche" in iraq che poi erano del tutto inventate ma permisero all'amministrazione Bush di ....(preferisco non scriverlo) en.wikipedia . org/wiki/New_York_Times_controversies


----------



## Cantastorie (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> perchè Li ha ottenuto, con tutti i giri che ti pare, 1 milardo per acquistare il Milan


 la vera domanda è: "Ma il miliardo è mai stato nelle sue mani?" Perché lascia stare la parte di Elliott, ma a pensar male non è che la prima parte dei soldi ha fatto come alcuni amori... quelli che "fanno dei giri immensi e poi ritornano"?


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Guarda che il times o chicchessia non ha la verità in tasca anzi è uno dei giornali più criminosi giornalisticamente degli Usa. Da questo pseudogiornale uscirono le "famose armi chimiche" in iraq che poi erano del tutto inventate ma permisero all'amministrazione Bush di ....(preferisco non scriverlo) en.wikipedia . org/wiki/New_York_Times_controversies



Nessuno ha la verità in tasca. Ma quando questi dubbi iniziano a pirlo tipo 800 testate mediatiche forse, e dico forse, un piccolo fondo di verità c'é no? Ma è più semplice girare con la coperta di Linus rossonere del complotto.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ascolta questo ha un passato molto molto torbido. Suo padre e suo fratello sono carcerati per truffa. Non é questione di essere pezzente o meno ma di fare chiarezza assoluta ed inequivocabile perché così tutta l'impalcatura salta. Per i motivi giá discussi. Il problema é che garanzie con Elliott lui non me ha messe. Sapremo cosa c'è dietro questa cosa che assomiglia sempre più ad uno schema Ponzio nel momento del passaggio ad Elliott o al rifinanziamento con Highbridge perché in questo caso le garanzie vere devono saltar fuori per forza. Ed anche la UEFA ci chiede chiarezza in questo





krull ha scritto:


> Quindi in ordine sparso mettono dubbi:
> Il Sole 24 ore.
> Telelombardia
> Repubblica
> ...



Senti [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION], a parte che fai quasi rima con troll, tornando seri, capisco cosa dici, non sono fesso. 

Ma rispondi alla mia domanda a cui non hai mai risposto: cosa c'è dietro tutto questo che ipotizzi? quale è il fine supremo di sta pagliacciata? spiegami....


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Senti [MENTION=3618]krull[/MENTION], a parte che fai quasi rima con troll, tornando seri, capisco cosa dici, non sono fesso.
> 
> Ma rispondi alla mia domanda a cui non hai mai risposto: cosa c'è dietro tutto questo che ipotizzi? quale è il fine supremo di sta pagliacciata? spiegami....



In realtà krull é un soprannome che mi diedero amici tanti anni fa perché ero appassionato di un film dell'83 che appunto s'intitolava Krull. Comunque la mia più grande paura, lo ammetto, è Silvio Berlusconi. Soprattutto perché il CDA é composto da persone che hanno avuto a che fare con lui quando era premier. Troppe cose strane. Troppe.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Chi ha detto che il milan sarà in pegno dopo aver pagato Elliot? Non perchè magari mi sono perso una notizia...



1) Li ha chiesto a Elliott soldi in modo da potere finalizzare tutto... e ha messo in pegno il Milan perche non aveva altre alternative.
2) Ora sa che non riuscira a restituire i soldi direttamente a Elliott e quindi fa un nuovo mutuo in modo da rimborsare i soldi a Elliott... ma ovviamente per avere questo nuovo mutuo deve mettere in pegno qualcosa... se avesse avuto qualcosa di diverso lo avrebbe messo in pegno subito a Elliott... invece e stato obbligato a metterci il Milan.
3) Con il nuovo mutuo cambiera solo il fatto che la durata sara nettamente piu lunga... con un tasso di interessi probabilmente un po inferiore... insomma Li paghera MENO ogni anno ma per PIU anni.
Se non dovesse riuscire a pagare il tutto, chi ha fatto il mutuo prenderebbe azioni del Milan.

Ovviamente il rischio che Li perda tutto e comunque basso, perche se non dovesse riuscire a pagare il tutto, probabilmente proverebbe a chiedere un nuovo mutuo che li permetterebbe di allungare ancora la durata (e che ovviamente li farebbe perdere ancora piu soldi per colpa di interessi su piu anni).

Non dico che stiamo per fallire.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (18 Novembre 2017)

1 - E' impossibile che abbiano prestato così tanti soldi a un poveraccio.
2 - Probabilmente Yonghong Li è un poveraccio, quindi c'è dietro qualcuno.
3 - Se è Berlusconi che problemi avete? Ha messo a disposizione grazie alle banche 240 milioni per il mercato, non era l'unico problema?


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> In realtà krull é un soprannome che mi diedero amici tanti anni fa perché ero appassionato di un film dell'83 che appunto s'intitolava Krull. Comunque la mia più grande paura, lo ammetto, è Silvio Berlusconi. Soprattutto perché il CDA é composto da persone che hanno avuto a che fare con lui quando era premier. Troppe cose strane. Troppe.



E con tutti i miliardi di modi che queste vecchie volpi hanno per "muovere denaro che scotta" ... avrebbero usato l'unico modo che li mette su ogni giornale del pianeta?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Novembre 2017)

Inizio a pensare che Ruiu non avesse tutti i torti sinceramente...


----------



## pazzomania (18 Novembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> *2) Ora sa che non riuscira a restituire i soldi direttamente a Elliott e quindi fa un nuovo mutuo in modo da rimborsare i soldi a Elliott... ma ovviamente per avere questo nuovo mutuo deve mettere in pegno qualcosa... se avesse avuto qualcosa di diverso lo avrebbe messo* in pegno subito a Elliott... invece e stato obbligato a metterci il Milan.
> 
> Non dico che stiamo per fallire.



solo questo l'errore: non è che lo sa ora, l' ha sempre saputo non sarebbe riuscito a pagare la mega rata ad Elliot.

Il prestito l'ha fatto per chiudere la trattativa, confidando nel fatto di trovare un altro che prestasse denaro per dilazionare il pagamento.


----------



## Djici (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> solo questo l'errore: non è che lo sa ora, l' ha sempre saputo non sarebbe riuscito a pagare la mega rata ad Elliot.
> 
> Il prestito l'ha fatto per chiudere la trattativa, confidando nel fatto di trovare un altro che prestasse denaro per dilazionare il pagamento.



Ovviamente hai ragione.
Lo sapeva da subito che non era possibile e che doveva trovare un altro mezzo.


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E con tutti i miliardi di modi che queste vecchie volpi hanno per "muovere denaro che scotta" ... avrebbero usato l'unico modo che li mette su ogni giornale del pianeta?



Vendi a 740. Ricompri a 350/400. Non so quali altri modi esistano però a primavera ci sono le elezioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ah ok me l'ero persa. In questi giorni non riesco a seguire tutto. Quindi il NYT in sostanza ritiene di saperne più delle banche che hanno prestato i soldi e degli avvocati che ci hanno lavorato sopra?



scusami quali banche?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma a tutti i complottisti........
> 
> Passiamo ai fatti.. alle cose reali.
> 
> ...



ma chi ti ha detto che Li si è s*******to le 4 capanne?? da dove trai questa deduzione?


----------



## corvorossonero (18 Novembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il fratello ed il padre siano stati in carcere non c'entra nulla, lo stesso presidente in passato ha avuto dei problemi con la legge e lo abbiamo scoperto solo durante il closing; tra l'altro non abbiamo certo vissuto una situazione limpida con la precedente proprietà e se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta l'inchiesta del giornalista rafforza la tesi che Li sia solo un prestanome, con dietro ben altri investitori.
> Però tu ancora non hai risposto alla domanda: perchè Li ha ottenuto, con tutti i giri che ti pare, 1 milardo per acquistare il Milan? Non fare ancora l'esempio del mutuo che non c'entra nulla, in finanza ci sono squali, non tonni.



te lo dico io perché, è semplice. Il Milan è stato messo in pegno, in toto, con le strutture annesse, ricavi futuri, simbolo, tutto. In più c'è qualcuno altro che sta garantendo per lui. A questo punto la domanda te la faccio io, se fosse uno cinese, economicamente forte e con proprietà solide, perché ha dovuto chiedere aiuto ad un fondo e non ad una banca?? provo a darti una risposta, perché forse le garanzie sono soldi nei paradisi fiscali?  buona serata.


----------



## vanbasten (18 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Vendi a 740. Ricompri a 350/400. Non so quali altri modi esistano però a primavera ci sono le elezioni.



Vendere una società con 200 milioni di debiti e che perde 80 milioni all'anno è abbastanza facile escludendo il lato affettivo. Ricomprarla è molto difficile sopratutto quando hai passato gli 80anni e non hai piu potere economico sulla tua holding che è equivale ha non ha più un euro da investire. Direi che parliamo di fuffa!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che Ruiu non avesse tutti i torti sinceramente...



Questo mai, MAI, MAI. Ravvediti finché sei in tempo


----------



## sballotello (18 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare che Ruiu non avesse tutti i torti sinceramente...



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

ogni tanto dimentico che questo paese ha votato per 20 anni uno come berluscones.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Questo mai, MAI, MAI. Ravvediti finché sei in tempo



Mah, un conto è se certe cose le dice Tuttosport, un altro è se le dice il New York Times.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mah, un conto è se certe cose le dice Tuttosport, un altro è se le dice il New York Times.



Onestamente non comprendo il credito che molti danno ai giornali "blasonati". Il tempo della credibilità di queste testate in generale è finito da svariati anni ormai. Non mi interessa in realtà questa vicenda del Milan, parlo in generale. Io ormai non do per scontato più niente.

Ovvio che non sono giornali di fregnacce, ma onestamente rimango perplesso dal fatto che certe cose vengano prese con certezza solo perché scritte dal giornale tal dei tali.

Per dire, all'estero Repubblica per l'Italia ha la stessa considerazione di serietà e valore del New York Times, eppure sappiamo bene il valore che ha assunto questo giornale e così il resto della stampa italiana.

Perché si crede che negli altri paesi sia così diverso?

Poi come già detto, ci scrive pure Severgnini sul NYT


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo il credito che molti danno ai giornali "blasonati". Il tempo della credibilità di queste testate in generale è finito da svariati anni ormai. Non mi interessa in realtà questa vicenda del Milan, parlo in generale. Io ormai non do per scontato più niente.
> 
> Ovvio che non sono giornali di fregnacce, ma onestamente rimango perplesso dal fatto che certe cose vengano prese con certezza solo perché scritte dal giornale tal dei tali.
> 
> ...



Un giornale autorevole può sbagliare. Però se quattro o cinque iniziano a dire la stessa cosa la questione diventa preoccupante.

Il New York Times, Forbes e il Sole 24 Ore stanno sollevando gli stessi dubbi. Liquidare la questione, come stanno facendo molti, dicendo "Ihihihih ma nel 2001 credevano che ci fossero le armi di distruzione di massa in irak ahahahah giornale di falliti", "ma ke ne sanno looool", "vedovelle di kaleane, ehh?" è abbastanza triste.

A quei giornali non importa nulla del Milan. Non sono gestiti da tifosi juventini, nostalgici di Galliani o persone che odiano il Milan e temono che possa tornare forte. 

Che poi, se vogliamo dirla tutta, fa un po' sorridere il fatto che la gente che denigra il NYT sia la stessa che pende dalle labbra del tizio che "lavorava come giornalista presso se stesso" e che vendeva il suo libricino nella stazione metro di Milano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Un giornale autorevole può sbagliare. Però se quattro o cinque iniziano a dire la stessa cosa la questione diventa preoccupante.
> 
> Il New York Times, Forbes e il Sole 24 Ore stanno sollevando gli stessi dubbi. Liquidare la questione, come stanno facendo molti, dicendo "Ihihihih ma nel 2001 credevano che ci fossero le armi di distruzione di massa in irak ahahahah giornale di falliti", "ma ke ne sanno looool", "vedovelle di kaleane, ehh?" è abbastanza triste.
> 
> ...



Il fatto è che una volta era diverso, ora semplicemente se un giornale autorevole dice una cosa, a ruota gli altri la riprendono, non è che fanno indagini per conto loro gli altri e hanno notizie di prima mano perché hanno svolto loro un lavoro particolare sulla vicenda. Non escludo poi che ci siano interessi particolari che noi non sappiamo (e non sapremo mai)e sia in atto uno scontro tra diversi soggetti che hanno interessi in ballo nella vicenda. Visti tutti gli intrallazzi finanziari vari che si possono fare con certe cifre, è probabile che dietro il Milan magari ci sono intrallazzi che non vanno bene a qualcuno e quel qualcuno usa la stampa come mezzo per ostacolare certe operazioni.

A me non interessa da dove vengono i soldi, a me basta che ci siano e vengano investiti nel Milan. E così fin ora è stato. Altrimenti dovremmo star qui a parlare degli anni del Berlusca e schifare gli anni d'oro della nostra squadra


----------



## krull (18 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non comprendo il credito che molti danno ai giornali "blasonati". Il tempo della credibilità di queste testate in generale è finito da svariati anni ormai. Non mi interessa in realtà questa vicenda del Milan, parlo in generale. Io ormai non do per scontato più niente.
> 
> Ovvio che non sono giornali di fregnacce, ma onestamente rimango perplesso dal fatto che certe cose vengano prese con certezza solo perché scritte dal giornale tal dei tali.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma ti sfugge una questione. Qui il discorso esula da questioni sulle affidabilità delle testate. Esula perché la UEFA ci chiede garanzie dirette della solidità della proprietà e giustamente direi. Immagina questo: tu fai mercato per 236 milioni con pagamenti a rate. Se per un qualunque motivo per esempio tra w
2 anni non riesci a pagare le rate. I soldi qualcuno li deve poter mettere altrimenti crei un effetto domino devastante. Idem per il rifinanziamento. Credo si scontato che anche Highbridge voglia garanzie sulla solvibilità di Li per quanto concerne il suo debito. Ora, pensi davvero che queste notizie aiutino questi percorsi di trattativa? No. Affatto. Serve chiarezza quindi. Ed immediata.

Ps i giornali possono anche essere poco attendibili ma qui portano prove. Documentano. Invitano Li ad un contradditorio e lui rifiuta. Questo non puoi ignorarlo.


----------



## fra29 (19 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> te lo dico io perché, è semplice. Il Milan è stato messo in pegno, in toto, con le strutture annesse, ricavi futuri, simbolo, tutto. In più c'è qualcuno altro che sta garantendo per lui. A questo punto la domanda te la faccio io, se fosse uno cinese, economicamente forte e con proprietà solide, perché ha dovuto chiedere aiuto ad un fondo e non ad una banca?? provo a darti una risposta, perché forse le garanzie sono soldi nei paradisi fiscali?  buona serata.



Scusa ma come funzionerebbe il Gioco?
Perché passare tramite Elliot se tutto era architettato?
Non bastava far arrivare i soldi nelle casse Fininvest come per le prime caparre?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma come funzionerebbe il Gioco?
> Perché passare tramite Elliot se tutto era architettato?
> Non bastava far arrivare i soldi nelle casse Fininvest come per le prime caparre?



e la leva come la fai? l'operazione seppur "interna" necessita di questo tipo di passaggio, altrimenti LBO non si poteva fare. Non a caso i famosi 300 mln in 3 anni. Quelli erano i soldi previsti e questi saranno. Adesso dovranno inventarsi qualcosa.


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2017)

Ma voi non vi siete rotti le palle di parlare di queste storie?

Io voglio tornare a parlare solamente di calcio.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi non vi siete rotti le palle di parlare di queste storie?
> 
> Io voglio tornare a parlare solamente di calcio.



decisamente e questo è colpa della vecchia e della "nuova" società. Soltanto loro.


----------



## fra29 (19 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e la leva come la fai? l'operazione seppur "interna" necessita di questo tipo di passaggio, altrimenti LBO non si poteva fare. Non a caso i famosi 300 mln in 3 anni. Quelli erano i soldi previsti e questi saranno. Adesso dovranno inventarsi qualcosa.



Quindi 400 Mil di "Li" erano in realtà del reale acquirente.
I 300 di sono in prestito da Elliot con la garanzia di ricchezze in paradisi fiscali.
Come funzionerebbe ora la leva?
E soprattutto come fa a riprendersi il Milan il vero acquirente?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Quindi 400 Mil di "Li" erano in realtà del reale acquirente.
> I 300 di sono in prestito da Elliot con la garanzia di ricchezze in paradisi fiscali.
> Come funzionerebbe ora la leva?
> E soprattutto come fa a riprendersi il Milan il vero acquirente?



facciamo così.

Io ho 400 mln circa che mi hanno donato in regalo. Decido di spenderli per il Milan per riportarlo in alto, ma sono evidentemente pochi per poter sia comprarmelo che gestirmelo. Ci siamo?
allora cosa decido di fare? Con 300 mln circa me lo compro diventando azionista di maggioranza, con i 100, saldo passivi della passata gestione e fare i futuri aumenti di capitale, dopo di che mi faccio prestare 300 mln da una banca per poter fare mercato, completare l'acquisizione e mantenere la gestione della società. Il problema è che servono determinate garanzie, solide. Le banche non accettano, mi rivolgo allora a fondi di speculazione che sono soliti accollarsi rischi del genere, e che possono avere anche un riscontro positivo dall'intera operazione. Come garanzie uso società offshore. RIsolto primo step. Secondo step, la società adesso deve essere autosufficiente, aumentare i ricavi in modo da potersi sia autogestire che ripagare il debito gradualmente, con l'obiettivo ovviamente di rifinanziare il debito e allungarlo in modo da renderlo meno pesante e meno urgente. Tutto ciò però è subordinato ai risultati sportivi e al Merchandising. Ecco perché mi serve un socio, magari del loco che si accolli tutta l'operazione e che magari partecipi in minima parte facendo da facciata.

l'obiettivo non è riprendersi il Milan, ma tentare di tenerselo. Altrimenti verrà ceduto...


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> facciamo così.
> 
> Io ho 400 mln circa che mi hanno donato in regalo. Decido di spenderli per il Milan per riportarlo in alto, ma sono evidentemente pochi per poter sia comprarmelo che gestirmelo. Ci siamo?
> allora cosa decido di fare? Con 300 mln circa me lo compro diventando azionista di maggioranza, con i 100, saldo passivi della passata gestione e fare i futuri aumenti di capitale, dopo di che mi faccio prestare 300 mln da una banca per poter fare mercato, completare l'acquisizione e mantenere la gestione della società. Il problema è che servono determinate garanzie, solide. Le banche non accettano, mi rivolgo allora a fondi di speculazione che sono soliti accollarsi rischi del genere, e che possono avere anche un riscontro positivo dall'intera operazione. Come garanzie uso società offshore. RIsolto primo step. Secondo step, la società adesso deve essere autosufficiente, aumentare i ricavi in modo da potersi sia autogestire che ripagare il debito gradualmente, con l'obiettivo ovviamente di rifinanziare il debito e allungarlo in modo da renderlo meno pesante e meno urgente. Tutto ciò però è subordinato ai risultati sportivi e al Merchandising. Ecco perché mi serve un socio, magari del loco che si accolli tutta l'operazione e che magari partecipi in minima parte facendo da facciata.
> ...



fatto questo, l'obiettivo probabilmente sarà quotarlo se ci riescono.


----------



## fra29 (19 Novembre 2017)

Non era più facile fare una gestione stile Exor con i gobbi?


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Novembre 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Non era più facile fare una gestione stile Exor con i gobbi?



No se vuoi vendere una società ad un costo che nessuno ti darà mai per coprire il costo della società stessa a bilancio.
Berlusconi ha 80 anni, prima o poi doveva passare di mano e Fininvest non voleva più il Milan, e necessitava di soldi per difendersi da Vivendi.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Novembre 2017)

È una teoria interessante sostenuta da tanti piccoli eventi che si concatenano, faccio rientrare i miei capitali dall'estero pagandomi legalmente una cifra esorbitante per salvare la mia azienda, praticamente per il doppio del suo valore di mercato la società di calcio che poi offro come pegno per avere i soldi dagli strozzini per gestirla, se va bene si mette in moto un movimento che la porterà in attivo e un piano pluriennale di rinegoziazione del debito spalmandolo sempre più in là, quello che fa la Roma, se va male provo a rivenderla al suo vero valore o poco meno, se va malissimo perdo comunque una società che mi costava cento milioni l'anno


----------



## sballotello (19 Novembre 2017)

se ha preso il Milan senza avere un euro per comprarlo è un genio.


----------



## sballotello (19 Novembre 2017)

ole', si riparte con le tesi mistiche dello scorporo, perchè " tanto a primavera si vota " cit.


----------

